

Replacing Minimum Viable with Minimum Lovable - zabramow
http://blog.heyimcat.com/its-called-ship-not-shit/

======
kybernetyk
The concept of a MVP is that if it's simple and possibly ugly and people still
want to pay money for it then your 'real' version will be a success.

Sure, you can add superb design to your MVP - but that won't help you with
collecting more of the data you're after. You will just have wasted more time
on a possible dud.

~~~
zabramow
I agree -- but I've seen instances of developers almost trying to make the
first version uglier than it needed to be (and not actually viable).

